# A Code Of Conduct



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

I downloaded this from a newsletter E-Mail I received from the Escapees RV Club. It sounds like a good thing to practice but I don't know if I would slip it under some other campers door in the Wal-Mart or Flying J parking lot at three in the morning.

As merchants and municipalities become more stringent in allowing RV parking in their lots, it's the responsibility of each of us to put forth RVers in the best light possible.

Possibly Outbackers.com would want to join the list of endorsers (Is that a word?) and promote this code of conduct not only among ourselves but others also.



> The following letter represents the code of conduct we expect all Escapees - as RV ambassadors - to follow. Please feel free to download or print this letter and distribute it when the need arises. Escapees RV Club led the effort to get RV clubs and other industry associations to support this policy. In addition to Escapees, the letter is endorsed by FMCA, Life on Wheels, Gulfstreamers Int'l RV Club, Wally Byam Caravan Club, Born Free Leapin' Lions RV Club, and Bounders United, Inc.
> 
> "Dear Fellow RVers,
> 
> ...


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Dutchman

I think it is a nice gesture to do.







It is unfortunate that decency has to be regulated or advised. Guess it's like excessive noise at night or running through someone else's campsite.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Unfortunatly the people who will follow it would do so without a code of conduct list, and the ones who do not give a darn about there neighbors will not care about any code, no matter what anyone says.

I had an interesting conversation with a campground owner this past spring. She had said that since 9/11, when more people were now afraid to fly, these people were buying campers. The simple rules of camping etiquette were lost on these individuals and since they were already 'stuck' using an rv instead of flying somewhere, being considerate of a neighbor was not something they cared about. Lets face it, when a RV or Coach (as they call them) come with a 100 W stereo with outside speakers and a television mounted in a outside storage location, who are we to tell them they cannot use them.









John


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

camping canuks said:


> Dutchman
> 
> I think it is a nice gesture to do.
> 
> ...


John

I agree with you here, I am not certain about 9/11's impact on camping (although I cannot imagine wanting to travel elsewhere with so much beauty and history un-explored in one's own country) but I starting camping as a kid with my folks in the early 70's. Since that time (as I have my own family and we havbe started our own rv expereince) I found basic campground etiquette, as you say ,lacking sometimes. Perhaps it is a spill over from basic civilty. Certainly we have been fortunate camping either in Canada or the US, always meeting nice friendly people, just seems that more and more people have forgotten some basic skills. Maybe the bigger the rigs the more space needed, I just don't know. But I cannot imagine people with outdoor tv's ,or speakers for that matter ,feeling it gives them the right to crank it up past 1100 at night. 
I know as a previous tent trailer owner you were doomed if the campground did provide seperate spaces for the various users and their equipment. Maybe thats the problem. If I am wrong, please someone correct me.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have noticed that there are more and more rude campers. Last weekend while camping we had kids running through out camp and while my Son and I were quietly trying to enjoy out camp fire some Yahoo a couple of sites down had a TV outside volume running full blast and they were playing not for TV comedy DVD's like Rodney Dangerfield, Eddy Murphy etc. You could here the "F" work The "S: work and explicit sexual descriptions. They were all laughing and didn't care that there where small Kids camping all around.

And why do large groups feel a need to get smashed, I see people drinking beer for breakfast and by evening they are all yelling at 120 db. If you need to get drunk then go to a Bar or stay home. A few drinks are OK with me, I don't drink but I don't care if someone else does just know your limit.

And how come people can't pick up their trash when they leave? When we leave we pickup a lot of thrash that others have left plus we have to clean out the fire pit, usually full of cans and bottles.

It doesn't take that mush effort to be a good neighbor.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I guess you just have to chalk it up to the fact that the world just ain't like it used to be. Civility is lacking no matter where you go. People are just plain rude anymore and I can't go through a day without saying "I hate people." You can't drive anywhere without getting cut off, people don't say please and thank you anymore, people talk on their cell phones in movie theaters and every place else. Our son has been taught to say please and thank you for everything. When we take our son out to eat in a restaurant, it is amazingly sad when the server will actually make mention of how polite he is. That is how it should be...that is the way we were raised as children.

I work part time at Starbucks. We greet every customer (well most do) with a smile and a how are you? Most of the time, instead of someone saying, Great! How are you?? It's Yeah, gimmee a... or I need a...or Yeah, I want a...

I once had a customer who was talking on her cell phone and at the same time, yelling at me to give her a handle bag. As I bent down to get it, I said under my breath that a please would be nice...She then said if I had something to say, to say it to her face. I was taken aback and said, well maam, you were on your cell phone and I didn't know if you were talking to me. She said, I don't care...my phone call is more important than you are. At that point, I handed her the bag and said with a sarcastic voice Buh Bye, have a nice evening. Weeks later, a letter arrived that she had written to the corporate office. She accused me of throwing the bag at her and calling her a stupid mexican. I got written up for the incident even though my assistant manager was there the whole time and vouched that it never happened.

It's just our society today...rude, ignorant and uncaring

This is why we want to move someday...is it like this up in beautiful Oregon??

There, I think I'm done now


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

You are so right about all of this. It is a shame that only if there are rangers standing over some people that they would do what is right. The state campgrounds in Missouri all have a ranger that is very visible and will as people to leave if they are causing problems. The campgrounds that I have stayed at in Iowa has no one around except maybe a campground host that you never see or hear from and people are allowed to do as they please. Eventhough, most campers are nice and are there to enjoy the great outdoors like us. So far I have not stayed in a large campground in the east or the south, so really can't say anything about them, but so far all the RV'ers I have met have been either super friendly or just want to be left alone and leave others alone.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've stayed at Wal-Mart once and Camping World twice on trips. It amazed me seeing some of those that were staying there. One couple was building a house nearby, but opted to camp out at Wal-Mart. They had been setup since about 3PM he told us. I just didn't understand it. On our last trip we called a former KOA told them we would be pulling in late, not unhooking and leaving early the next AM - he had a site right up front for us, total cost about $25.

I don't mind folks staying one night, I know based on how many truckers I see at Wal-Mart its needed, but there must be some level of common decency.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I agree with John. You're either a decent person who already has a code of conduct that was instilled by your parents, religion, mentors, etc. (or a combination of all) or you're not. I see a lot of inconsiderate people camping who don't care about the people ten feet away from them. And then I see a lot who are great people. It all goes back to that inner code.

Also, I'm afraid the code of conduct put forth by Escapees has a major flaw. They state:

"Some of the most respected RV consumer clubs have joined together to support your right to park on private businesses' parking lots overnight under the following code of conduct"

We don't have the *RIGHT* to park at a private business. That is a privlege some businesses afford to potential customers. Personally, I think many of the problems society faces today are fostered by people thinking they have the *RIGHT* to do whatever they want.

My two cents - but don't get me started.









Scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I agree with John. You're either a decent person who already has a code of conduct that was instilled by your parents, religion, mentors, etc. (or a combination of all) or you're not. I see a lot of inconsiderate people camping who don't care about the people ten feet away from them. And then I see a lot who are great people. It all goes back to that inner code.
> 
> Also, I'm afraid the code of conduct put forth by Escapees has a major flaw. They state:
> 
> ...


How right you are Scott


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Well I for one would like to thank each of you, I admit that I felt as if I become out of touch or perhaps synical as I get older







. Its nice to have people share the same opinion. We are looking forward to starting our camping season off in Gettysburg PA and then West through the USA and back home through Canada. I remain convinced though that many good campers are out there and enjoy the quiet and respectful environment that camping provides. Heres to the nice ones in and out of the campgrounds


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

After reading my first reply, I realize that it had nothing to do with camping. It just sums up the way I feel about people in general and how different things are now. Not all people are bad, and for the most part we have made some very good friends while camping...it's just sad that what should be a relaxing trip can be ruined by those who choose to only think and care only about themselves.

I am so looking forward to our first Outbackers rally in Utah!


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Good stuff!


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

PREACH ON SCOTT









on the off topic







Skippershe - I LOVE my Starbucks - it always makes me smile when welcomed and even more when they tell me what I order







If you had known you would be written up, you would have made it worth your while









Sad to say that the golden rule has "gone out of style" - so much would be moot if people just treated others the way they wanted to be treated....

Jennifer


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

> name='jedmunson' date='Feb 25 2007, 11:05 PM' post='192116':
> 
> on the off topic
> 
> ...


Sounds like the folks at my local Tim Hortons. They see me coming through the drive thru and start getting the coffee ready. Really messes them up if I get something different for a change of pace.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I agree with John. You're either a decent person who already has a code of conduct that was instilled by your parents, religion, mentors, etc. (or a combination of all) or you're not. I see a lot of inconsiderate people camping who don't care about the people ten feet away from them. And then I see a lot who are great people. It all goes back to that inner code.
> 
> Also, I'm afraid the code of conduct put forth by Escapees has a major flaw. They state:
> 
> ...


Scott,
I always look forward to your posts, because they are always "on point"
Darlene


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

The way I feel is
Treat others as you would want to be treated

Don


----------

